# Cold Smoked Salmon



## dert (Dec 15, 2019)

Started with a nice Chinook, dry cured with salt, brown sugar,  and pink salt for two days in a vac pack.  Smoked for 10 hours on alder pellets and let rest overnight.

Fresh bagels and cream cheese/onions/capers...excellent results!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2019)

Now that there is the kind of meal that I could eat everyday for breakfast, lunch, or dinner. Nicely done!!
Al


----------



## eddiememphis (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks great!

Question about smoking time- Why 10 hours? Why not four or eight or twelve?


----------



## disco (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks marevelous! Big like!


----------



## dert (Dec 15, 2019)

eddiememphis said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Question about smoking time- Why 10 hours? Why not four or eight or twelve?


It was 10:00 PM and -2 degrees...and bed time!
No real reason, the maze was still smokin strong.


----------



## dert (Dec 15, 2019)

dert said:


> It was 10:00 PM and -2 degrees...and bed time!
> No real reason, the maze was still smokin strong.


Plenty of smoke though...


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 15, 2019)

Oh Yeah! Now that looks really good!!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Dec 15, 2019)

Did you by chance ever probe the meat to know what the internal temp ended up at?
I've only done one that I caught in Sept/Oct 2018.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## tropics (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice fish looks good smoked too 
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2019)

D, your salmon looks delicious!


----------

